# Wanted! Pictures and data about Gufuskálar, the tallest tower of Europe (except Russi



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

The Gufuskálar is a 412 metre high guyed radio mast used for longwave broadcasting (fformer for LORAN-C transmission) at Hellissandur, Iceland. Unfortunately there are no pictures and only poor data about this mast, which is the tallest construction in Europe (except Russia), so I would be glad, if someone would post some pictures, construction drawings and other informations (e.g., is Gufuskálar a grounded or insulated mast?)about this mast to me (or better in the forum). 

Articles of Gufuskálar in the internet are:
* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longwave_radio_mast_Hellissandur
* http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014958


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks for bringing this up, I had absolutely no idea.
I guess we're out of luck, I don't think we have anyone from Iceland, and this mast seems pretty unknown to the community


----------

